

Show HN: Nectar – A modular MVC framework for PHP - bswuft
http://www.nectarmvc.com/

======
conradk
Looks interesting. I like the modular approach the author seems to be taking.
Keep the core small and extend with modules. However, there are some things I
don't get about Nectar:

\- it is meant to reduce the barrier to entry, but from what I've experienced,
Laravel does a very good job at lowering it, \- it seems like the framework
doesn't come with Composer [1] support built in, which means you can't import
all sorts of awesome packages out of the box, \- other frameworks are modular,
namely Laravel, Symfony, Silex and a lot of others: what does Nectar provide
that these well established and battle tested frameworks don't?

I'm not trying to hit on Nectar, but I'm not sure I see its added value (yet).

~~~
bswuft
Thanks for the feedback! My main goal here is to recreate the workflow I'm
used to with Zend (with a bunch of customized stuff I've added over the years)
without all the bloat of Zend. Its more of an experiment than a finished
product (started it wednesday of last week). I plan to add more tools and
composer is definitely on the list. :) I guess this really stems from me not
liking how ZF2 works, but not wanting to give up a workflow that works really
well for me (from ZF1). I think that there are a lot of developers in the same
boat as me, and I really just want to build on it and make it better.

~~~
panopticon
I definitely see the ZF1 influence here. Disappointed to see that
application.ini made the jump--ini's are a really annoying format to work
with.

~~~
bswuft
I don't mind ini's. What format do you prefer? I thought about going with YAML
for the configs instead since I'm already using it for the database schema...

